# Required documents



## Cpamukcu (May 24, 2021)

Hi
Where can I get the following letter please?

A confirmation, in writing, from the professional body, council or board recognized by SAQA in terms of section 13(1) (0 of the National Qualifications Framework Act, or any relevant government Department confirming the skills or qualifications of the applicanand appropriate post qualification experience;


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Cpamukcu said:


> Hi
> Where can I get the following letter please?
> 
> A confirmation, in writing, from the professional body, council or board recognized by SAQA in terms of section 13(1) (0 of the National Qualifications Framework Act, or any relevant government Department confirming the skills or qualifications of the applicanand appropriate post qualification experience;


From the industry body of your type of skill. Google and download the critical skills list. There somewhere at the bottom you will find the list of Industry bodies. Look for the one which matches your skill and check out their website for their contact details and email/phone them etc


----------



## Cpamukcu (May 24, 2021)

Thanks a lot for your reply. By the way, I got an otcome letter from ECSA stating that I should apply as "Candidate Engineering Technologist" Does applying as candidate instead of professional category preclude me from obtaining a critical skills work permit? Because in some forums, I heard that the work permit of people, who applied in the candidate category, are rejected? Is this true? I need your assistance please...


----------

